# Cobra d'Ulmental



## mmch (Feb 6, 2016)

Does anyone know puppies sired by Cobra d'Ulmental? Any experience with Jack Tsai, the owner/breeder (Hidden Hills Shepherds)?

-- Molly


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mufasa is line bred 3-3 on Pakros d'Ulmental. I haven't heard of Cobra, will check him out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great pedigree. Impressive looking dog. No to both of your questions though.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a pup from Cobra. (Well, not so much a pup, he is a little over a year old now). I cannot tell you if he would do well in show or sport, but he is a wonderful companion, very smart and fun to train. I didn't have any interactions with Cobra's owner/breeder.


----------

